# Brock's AD-A-RIDE



## brucemckenney (Jun 12, 2002)

Been fighting an F53 chassis since purchasing it new in 2000.  Every seam in the road was like a "3" on the Ricter Scale.  Put new Monroe Gas Magnums on it; slightly better but still like a Buck Board.  We finally ponied up for Brock's AD-A-RIDE air ride system.  Now I understand why the big rigs don't have to slow down while my dash was disintegrating before my eyes.  Hands numb from the shock transmitted through the steering wheel, my Ischiums were leaving a permanent impression in the seat!

I installled it myself.  My only regret is that I let the $1200 hold me back.  Now, when I think of it, the diesel pusher owners paid twice the price for an air ride.  Seams and pot holes don't bother me now cause I'm floating on a cushion of air--just like the big boys!  Now if I can find a similar system for the rear....

Feel free to use my name when talking to Darlene at Brocks; she already knows how I feel AND MIGHT GIVE YOU A DISCOUNT.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 22, 2002)

Brock's AD-A-RIDE

Bruce,
How does the system work?  Do you have to air up like the air bags or are they automatic?  I drove  a M/H with the f53 and man was I supprised with the roughness of the ride and I was on a smooth road!!  Made me start looking at the used diesel pushers.  How hard was the system to install?  1200$$ lot cheaper still than the pusher and I still kinda know how to work on the gas burners. Thanks

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## brucemckenney (Jun 30, 2002)

Brock's AD-A-RIDE

It's all automatic; just like the big rigs.  The system comes with a compressor and reservoir tank.  It automatically levels your unit side to side.  I'm far from a mechanic, but taking my time I installed mine in six hours.

The difference in ride is amazing!  Those expansion joints and pot holes are of no concern now.  Get the Monroes from Brock.  He's had them revalved to work the best with the system.  Besides, he charges the same as NAPA.


----------

